# S13 overheating HELP



## 91240SXGuy (Jul 1, 2007)

My ride's over heating. I drained the radiator & I'm replacing the upper & lower hoses today & filling it with new antifreeze plus water wetter. I'm hoping this does the trick, but any other input/advise would be great. BTW I have an aftermarket temp gauge so I can see a pretty accurate temp.
THANX! Peace...


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

fill up the car on a hill with the front of the motor at the highest point. run the car and use a radiator funnel to fill up the radiator. the car being on a hill makes the radiator the highest point of the cooling system so the air bubbles can come out eaisier. and also let the car run a while so that the thermostat can open and rush coolant into the engine. you probably have air pockets thats why its heating up.


----------



## 91240SXGuy (Jul 1, 2007)

That's exactly what I did...still overheating. Only thing I can think of is I have a bad sensor (for my temp gauge) or there's some small blockage in the raditor. I'm at a loss...HELP!!! Dag Nab It! Ahhhhhhh..... 

Thanx Trmn8r.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

If your thermostat is sticking this would cause and over heating condition. Also if your fan clutch is bad this causes it too. The fan clutch should show resistance to being spun. If it spins freely( One full turn easily) then the fan clutch is bad and needs to be replaced. Hope this helps


----------



## shinysr20 (Jul 14, 2007)

had one of these , i would suggest a compression test to rule out head problems , i presume its not the sr20?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

91240SXGuy said:


> My ride's over heating. I drained the radiator & I'm replacing the upper & lower hoses today & filling it with new antifreeze plus water wetter. I'm hoping this does the trick, but any other input/advise would be great. BTW I have an aftermarket temp gauge so I can see a pretty accurate temp.
> THANX! Peace...


Since you replaced both hoses, what's left to check/replace is:
- thermostat; always use an OEM unit, NOT AFTERMARKET JUNK.
- plugged up radiator.
- loose water pump belt.
- fan clutch if overheating at idle or low speed running only.
- air in the coolant system.

Here's how to purge the cooling system of air:
1 - drain coolant
2 - open the bleeder screw
3 - optionally jacking up front of car helps to purge air pockets
4 - fill system until coolant starts coming out the bleeder hole
5 - close bleeder screw (not too tight; screw is easy to break off)
6 - continue filling until coolant is at the bottom of the filler neck
7 - do not put cap on the radiator
8 - start motor; as coolant starts to warm up, you may see a few air bubbles
9 - squeeze the hoses by hand to free up possible air pockets
10 - put cap on radiator


----------

